# Getting back on post-COVID: how long? how fast?



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

Day 5 of COVID (vaxed/boosted). Feeling like my brain is working again and despite the crud still in my lungs, starting to wonder when I can get back to working out without making it worse. 

Not much detail on the old interweb for our age group/activity level. 

Will get with the doc for sure but any stories of how recovery went; things to do/avoid would be much appreciated.


----------



## Canssago (9 mo ago)

I was back out after 8 days, felt fine, took another 3 weeks to get back the performance I had prior.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Good rule of thumb is 1 day sick = 2 days of easy riding.

At 5 days sick I would keep my riding really chill for the next week and a bit. It will take your immune system a while to recover and the last thing you want to do is beat it down again.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Pulmonary inflammation and cardiac problems can occur when somebody pushes themselves too soon following COVID. It's best not to push your recovery.


----------



## OrangeBeast (May 10, 2020)

DGUSMC said:


> Day 5 of COVID (vaxed/boosted). Feeling like my brain is working again and despite the crud still in my lungs, starting to wonder when I can get back to working out without making it worse.
> 
> Not much detail on the old interweb for our age group/activity level.
> 
> Will get with the doc for sure but any stories of how recovery went; things to do/avoid would be much appreciated.


I'm at day 11 (53 YO, vaxxed, boosted). Went for an uh-oh, I know what's coming ride on day 1 and then haven't done much until day 9, and then just short rides. Up to 50 min today, but nothing hard. 3 weeks to be able to start pushing again seems right based on friends' experience. I used the down time to "isolate" in my garage an build up a new bike, which made its debut on day 9!


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

Radium said:


> Pulmonary inflammation and cardiac problems can occur when somebody pushes themselves too soon following COVID. It's best not to push your recovery.


Very true. I noticed my heart rate was elevated at lower activity levels after my overt COVID symptoms were over. It lasted for several weeks and was kinda scary. During this period, I didn’t push my cardiovascular system too much. Meaning, I went slow.

Fortunately, those symptoms passed, and I’m back to full strength.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Different for everyone. Just start modestly and listen to your body. Easy.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

there's a huge amount of variation WRT COVID recovery. Maybe you get some long COVID symptoms. Maybe you don't. I know people who have fallen on both sides of that. You're going to have to take it easy until you figure out which side you're on.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

What is your resting heart rate? If it's not as low as it was pre-COVID, take it easy.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Pisgah said:


> Very true. I noticed my heart rate was elevated at lower activity levels after my overt COVID symptoms were over. It lasted for several weeks and was kinda scary. During this period, I didn’t push my cardiovascular system too much. Meaning, I went slow.
> 
> Fortunately, those symptoms passed, and I’m back to full strength.


Yeah, a friend of mine and myself both had the racing heart from normal exertion for a while. What would normally be ~150 bpm during a routine run around the local lake became spikes up to 175-180 for what seemed like no reason. I'd rest when it happened and continue, but at normal running felt like doing sprints. Eventually some harder efforts both running and at the gym seemed to help break through the issue and things returned to normal. It was very strange!


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

I was riding 4 days after I tested positive. I kept my HR below 120bpm and the rides less than 45mins. I had Omicron with upper respiratory symptoms. My doc had warned about over exertion spreading Covid to my lungs (lower respiratory) if I pushed too hard too soon. 

My wife was still having mild symptoms (which was all she ever had-sneezing & fatigue post ride) 3 weeks after her Covid bout.

I also took a ton of supplements, some 3-4 times per day: Propolous, organic garlic, licorice root, vitamin C, zinc, DMG, D-Ribose, and flonase/Zyrtec as needed.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

The reason I asked about resting heart rate is that poor O2 sat caused my rate to climb to close to 90 BPM, after sitting for a fairly long time. I could tell the COVID was abating when I saw that my pulse was slowing and I was feeling better. I didn't get on my bike at all until I got the negative test, but my lungs were still screwed up for a few months..


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I had a pretty good case of it about exactly a year ago, just prior to the jab appointment. I was quite sick for about 2 weeks, took an additional week off, and started riding slowly, which was all I could manage, I lost 18 pounds so I was feeling pretty weak. I was feeling good within a month, and race sharp within 2 months, and the weight loss it helped my climbing.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Well, I’ll join this thread .. as I also got Covid-19 , age 59, and was thinking exactly same thing. My Covid19 story - I kept journal:
(Double vaxed and booster)

Attended grad party Saturday May 21, felt fine Sunday and Monday daytime. 3 other people got Covid-19 same party, all vaxed / boosted.

MTB Sunday 5/22 at DTE, near PR 2 hr ride. Monday 5/23 at local MTB trail settlers, felt good. Monday late evening felt slight hack cough .. light sniffles … tossed sleeping.
Tuesday 5/24 am took Covid19 test, negative, hacking more stayed home from work , progressively got worse headache, body aches, near zero sleep Tues night heard clock 1-2-3-4-5 am
Wednesday am tested positive for Covid19. Rats.
Self quarantine into basement HT room. Brain fog, such achy joints, pounding headache behind eyeballs, etc. 
slightly more “sleep” Wed evening , still lacking any chunk.
Thursday - brain fog 
Friday - noticed before noon lost smell 100% and taste 90%, lack of appetite.
Saturday - able to get sleep finally 
Sunday 5/29 - did a baseline 1 hour MTB ride - call it a easy spin - at local trail, zero energy, kept HR below 120’s, avg was 110’s normal avg is upper 130’s 

Seeing doctor today for annual physical, he’s aware of course I’m post Covid-19 person. Will ask him.

Lotta info .. such as 








When Is It Safe to Return to Cycling After COVID-19?


The recommendations and guidelines of authoritative organizations, experts on the topic, and a top esports coach who battled COVID-19 for two years himself on a safe return to cycling after COVID-19.




thezommunique.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

mtbdudex said:


> Well, I’ll join this thread .. as I also got Covid-19 , age 59, and was thinking exactly same thing. My Covid19 story - I kept journal:
> (Double vaxed and booster)
> 
> Attended grad party Saturday May 21, felt fine Sunday and Monday daytime. 3 other people got Covid-19 same party, all vaxed / boosted.
> ...


Very similar context. Love that link - will make for better Q&A with Dr. Thanks!


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

My doctor gave me green light for exercise, ramp up gradually.
I still have upper respiratory post Covid19 uck, that’s gonna slowly go away he said.
I rode yesterday late afternoon , call it spinning outside, felt good to be on trails, kept HR in easy zone for 10 miles / 1 hr.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I felt really tired last Wednesday. Took a ride and did about an hour of Tempo even though I felt tired. Next morning felt a head cold. Tested positive twice over the next day or so. The next couple of days had some coughing (I have asthma and it was pretty much just like a bout with RSV or common cold). No fever or real pain. Took an easy ride yesterday and today, kept HR under 75% of max. Feel pretty fortunate to not even have as much of a lingering cough as I get with regular Holiday colds. At least so far...


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

I'll jump in too, I basically lost all of the month of May. I first got sick with a basic virus, tested negative, but I was coughing and snotting nonetheless. I never had a fever and energy levels were normal so I continued to ride/trail run and even pushed myself up to a 16 mile trail run one day (that's a lot for me).

2 weeks later, when I was 90% better, my husband took a flight for work and brought Flu A home. We avoided each other but 3 days later I started to get that "uh-oh here it comes" feeling and went to get tested. I tested negative. But 24 hours later I got hit by a Mack Truck. That was Thursday. I didn't get out of bed until Sunday when I begged my husband to take me back to Urgent Care because I couldn't even sit upright I was so weak. They tested me again, and this time I hit the Virus Jackpot: I was positive for both Covid and Flu A!! The big Flu-Rona.

I am now about 2 weeks past the day when I was finally able to stay awake and sit upright long enough to start eating and drinking fluids again. Once I got over the worst of it, I did bounce back quickly, but I will say that doing any physical activity is still really hard. I'm training for a 50K run at the end of June, and I had to drop my mileage down to 5-6 miles and my pace is awfully slow. I went for one mtb ride and it made me so sore I haven't gone again. I run in the morning before work and I'm exhausted most days by 3 or 4 pm.

I'm young (a tad bit too young to be in this group, but hey, you guys are fun) at 42, fully vaxxed, including Flu vaccine because I'm a nurse and work with immunocompromised patients so I'm super careful. I made it this far but I guess the virus finds everyone eventually.

Sorry I don't have any advice other than I wish I had taken it easy when I had the first virus so that this didn't knock me down so hard. I'm trying my best to keep optimistic and be kind to myself not to over-do it and just let myself ease back into things. After all, it could have been much much worse.

Take care and good luck!!
P.S. From a medical standpoint, the best thing you can do is give your body some good nutrition and supplements, like your green leafy's, Vitamin D, Vitamin C, etc.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Speaking of supplements, one that all of us north-of-50's crowd should look into is CQ10, ubiquinol. Lots of research on it and it does seem to have protective benefits for the cardiopulmonary system.


----------



## aaronka970 (May 7, 2010)

I’m 45. Triple vax. Was finishing a vacation when I started getting sick. Upper respiratory. Tested negative throughout. No fever. But nasty cough and lots of lung congestion. On top of that my vacation was at sea level- and I live at 9300’. So I got to fight the virus while re-acclimatizing, etc. About 1 week later started with some short hikes, easy rides with my son.
A week after that started pushing more and getting on some more intense rides.
Went riding with some friends and felt like I was really struggling to keep up.
That evening I was wiped out, just out of it. Cough kind of came back on me.
Next day I felt better.
Four days later- solo ride, decent intensity, felt good. That night- scratchy throat. Negative test.
Next day negative test. Feel the crud descending into my lungs again- uh oh.
Next day, cough returning, that night- are those chills? Fever - 99.- Negative test.
Following morning- surprise ! You have covid!
Three days of a 99 fever. One night of NyQuil to sleep- because of cough.
Fever broke two days ago. Now trying to listen to my body and figure out how to return to activity. Feel like my lungs took a one two punch with the back to back viruses (and probably hadn’t fully recovered from the first one). So I’m going to try to lean toward caution- even though my riding season is VERY short and I’m supposed to be riding in Vancouver Island in about 2.5 weeks.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

BadgerOne said:


> Different for everyone. Just start modestly and listen to your body. Easy.


This. It hit me hard for two days. 105 temp and thought I was going to die (it was the first time I was sick since I was 12). Four days later I was in Iceland partying like a rock star for two weeks. When I got home, I drove straight to Sedona and rode my brains out. 51. Not vaxxed.


----------



## r3bl (May 19, 2019)

I got Covid in Feb '22. Fever on the first day and cold symptoms the next 7 days. I thought I was fine after the fever passed and out of caution, I waited until day 5 to start riding. Felt fine pedaling after the first 30 min and then it hit me like brick wall. My heart rate felt like it jumped up and I was breathing heavier than normal. I slowed down the pace but couldn't get my heart rate to settle, so I stopped completely. I felt fatigued and worn out and thought it was just my body getting over the virus. When I got back home I spoke to a few friends in the medical field and told me to take it easy because of my heart potentially being inflamed (they gave me a medical term but I can't remember what it was). The next day I was out. I felt like I had no energy and would get up only to lay down again. I did that all day and still slept like a baby later that night. One scary instance was when I felt like my heart was beating really slow, I thought it was going to stop. I was fine the next day and gave it a few day before I started pedaling again. This time I took it slow the whole way and thought I felt okay. Then the next day hit and I was out once again - going through the feeling of lack of energy and sleeping constantly throughout the day. I was told this is Covid fatigue. 

I took 2 weeks off before I hopped on the bike because going through that was no joke. Hopefully no one else went through it. But if you're hesitant to ride after Covid, listen to your body and err on the side of caution.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

r3bl said:


> I got Covid in Feb '22. Fever on the first day and cold symptoms the next 7 days. I thought I was fine after the fever passed and out of caution, I waited until day 5 to start riding. Felt fine pedaling after the first 30 min and then it hit me like brick wall. My heart rate felt like it jumped up and I was breathing heavier than normal. I slowed down the pace but couldn't get my heart rate to settle, so I stopped completely. I felt fatigued and worn out and thought it was just my body getting over the virus. When I got back home I spoke to a few friends in the medical field and told me to take it easy because of my heart potentially being inflamed (they gave me a medical term but I can't remember what it was). The next day I was out. I felt like I had no energy and would get up only to lay down again. I did that all day and still slept like a baby later that night. One scary instance was when I felt like my heart was beating really slow, I thought it was going to stop. I was fine the next day and gave it a few day before I started pedaling again. This time I took it slow the whole way and thought I felt okay. Then the next day hit and I was out once again - going through the feeling of lack of energy and sleeping constantly throughout the day. I was told this is Covid fatigue.
> 
> I took 2 weeks off before I hopped on the bike because going through that was no joke. Hopefully no one else went through it. But if you're hesitant to ride after Covid, listen to your body and err on the side of caution.


That's about when I got it the 2nd time and I had similar symptoms as far as heart rate and fatigue. About 6 months before that I had Delta and around that time I spent a day in the hospital for heart arrhythmia. 

I feel pretty normal now but sometimes still get fatigued and have heart arrhythmia every once in a while.


----------



## whatizitman (Apr 14, 2021)

Radium said:


> Pulmonary inflammation and cardiac problems can occur when somebody pushes themselves too soon following COVID. It's best not to push your recovery.


Hmmm. Wish someone would have told me that. COVID in January 2021. Started having bad arrhythmias by fall, right when riding gets real good in WV.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

I had a very easy bout with covid, mild fever, no headache. Day 3 after positive I went for what I thought would be a 25m ride. No way, gassed out after 5 miles and brought it back in. 

I would say physically I'm fully recovered but life and travel has blocked out my riding.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Too much variation to make a blanket statement in ANY age group!
Listen to your body, not us.


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

MSU Alum said:


> Too much variation to make a blanket statement in ANY age group!
> Listen to your body, not us.


That is absolutely the conclusion of listening to “you.”


----------



## Daydreamer (Aug 27, 2018)

Both my wife and I just had it. Just was feeling a little run down with a cough that was worse than should be expected with a summer cold. Both tested and we both had it. We popped positive on a Monday. June 13th actually.

For me the first week resulted in 167 miles on the bike with about 10 miles of running. Also mowed the lawn with a push mower getting in about 2 miles of pushing. Lacked some strength and could tell I wasn't 100%. The week following I was a little more tired but rode decently. Only 137 miles because I had to go back to work. The biggest issue I had was a lack of motivation to do anything, but once I got up and moving things weren't too bad at all. Right now I'd say I'm back to 100%.

My wife was a little sicker than I but got in a ride or two along with mowing the yard with a push mower. The second week she was content to sit around and not do much. The same lack of motivation that I had. Today she spent all day outside weeding, mowing and mulching. Tonight she's beat, maybe a little more than normal. 

I'm 57, she's 66. No Vaccinations. I think I picked it up from a patient or at the dentists office than shared it with her. Really don't care where we got it. 

As always YMMV, illnesses are different for each person.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Cut the crap and let us know how you do in the ring against cancer... I woulda taken COOTIES V1, 2, 3 or what ever version is the kewlaid vs. what I have endured this year.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

If all cooties is the same, all cancer must be the same too.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Must be, to hear it being like a high % mortality rate, the f u c k i n g sky is falling kinda thing. Cancer takes out more on a global per capita but nobody gives that the attention, just the politicized, weaponized thing is worthy of that. Pfft!!

Needless to say, if Covid put people into chemo and radiation treatments with a higher likelihood of death, it might be something. Also of note, how many vax are available for the latest strain or any strain beside the first round? Sort that one out...


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Bullshit


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Must be, to hear it being like a high % mortality rate, the f u c k i n g sky is falling kinda thing. Cancer takes out more on a global per capita but nobody gives that the attention, just the politicized, weaponized thing is worthy of that. Pfft!!
> 
> Needless to say, if Covid put people into chemo and radiation treatments with a higher likelihood of death, it might be something. Also of note, how many vax are available for the latest strain or any strain beside the first round? Sort that one out...



You sound like a crazy person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

BansheeRune said:


> Must be, to hear it being like a high % mortality rate, the f u c k i n g sky is falling kinda thing. Cancer takes out more on a global per capita but nobody gives that the attention, just the politicized, weaponized thing is worthy of that. Pfft!!
> 
> Needless to say, if Covid put people into chemo and radiation treatments with a higher likelihood of death, it might be something. Also of note, how many vax are available for the latest strain or any strain beside the first round? Sort that one out...


I’m 59 now, posted this a few years back:
“As I turned 50 realized people were, well passing away.
Did some research: Statistically Death is "rare" before age 45. 
Put 100 people in a line. 90 of those will live to age 60, between age 60 and 90 2.5 of those remaining per year will pass away. Half (50%) will live past late 70's.
Conclusion: Live life large, enjoy the journey. Eat, love, pray, forgive.”

















I’ve not seen the detail table info updated with covid overlay .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

56 yo, vaccinated, but only one booster. I had a really mild case. Slept for a day, bit of phlegm for 10 days, but no fever or muscle aches. I took 10 days off and then did a few super mellow rides around the neighborhood to test energy levels. When I felt like I was good, I did my standard two hour, flat ride on paved bike path. I was aiming to keep my HR below 140 BPM, but it kept spiking into the 160s even at low rate of perceived exertion. So I was slower, with a faster heart rate but didn't feel like I was trying hard or breathing heavy. I decided not to look at my HR too much and just get back home at an embarrassingly slow pace ....a pace I feel I could for 12 or more hours. When I got home, I had set a recent Heart Rate record at 193 but it could be a monitoring error. Had a headache all day ...I seldom get headaches.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

BansheeRune said:


> Cut the crap and let us know how you do in the ring against cancer... I woulda taken COOTIES V1, 2, 3 or what ever version is the kewlaid vs. what I have endured this year.


Had both.

Short background in case you forgot the threads about it. Acute leukemia. Severe brain stem swelling. Drug-induced coma for 18 days. Acute kidney and liver failure. Leukemia probably got into my brain to cause the lesion that was the source of the brain stem swelling. But the pressure in there prevented confirmation via the available tests. Induction chemo was given while I was in a coma and still had impaired liver function. It hit hard, but it did put me into remission. Underwent 9mo of high dose chemo, anyway, to ensure that it stayed gone. Because of the brain injury and the coma, I had to learn how to eat, walk, etc all over again. Dealt with a bout of septicemia because of an error a nurse made. Began intense physical training after my chemotherapy ended to regain my former physical fitness. 

And yet, I've met other cancer survivors who also had it very hard. And I know several people who I became close with who ended up dying. Survivors' guilt is the real deal.

Picked up COVID on the last day of my vacation about a month ago. Double vaxxed, double boosted. 13+yr leukemia survivor on top of it. early strains of COVID were nastier and I was a lot more concerned about them given my cancer history and the relatively unknown long-term immune system effects of having a blood cancer. The vaccinations and isolation protocols early on kept me from getting it early and gave me some protection for when I _did_ get COVID. Plus the strains running around now are less potent, thankfully. As such, my COVID infection didn't hit me very hard. And thankfully I was able to avoid any long COVID BS. I was back riding at 100% pretty much right after it cleared up. I've met a number of people dealing with long COVID symptoms and I'm glad those didn't get me. 

In comparison, they're so vastly different that they aren't really comparable. The range of people's bouts with COVID makes it completely asinine for me to try to compare my own infection with others' other than to say that I was lucky.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm just getting over Covid. I was sick-ish for about 2 days, but not super terrible. Worst symptoms were a sore throat and achy joints. I had a 100F fever for a bit, but I was feeling pretty normal after 2 days.

I went for an easy ride yesterday (a week after testing positive) and it felt fine but my apparently HR hit 185 bpm at one point. This was on my Fitbit, so it's not the most accurate thing, but I had a stretch where HR was way higher than the exertion level. I didn't feel anything was out of place. After that spike, I averaged around 120 bpm, which is more what I'd expect.

I'm probably not going to rush to hit the trails and stick to easy road rides and see how things go. My HR has showed up a bit high at times today, just standing around. I hope that doesn't continue.

EDIT: I'm not over 50, FYI. Not even over 40. Didn't see the forum name. Oops!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Harold said:


> Had both.
> 
> Short background in case you forgot the threads about it. Acute leukemia. Severe brain stem swelling. Drug-induced coma for 18 days. Acute kidney and liver failure. Leukemia probably got into my brain to cause the lesion that was the source of the brain stem swelling. But the pressure in there prevented confirmation via the available tests. Induction chemo was given while I was in a coma and still had impaired liver function. It hit hard, but it did put me into remission. Underwent 9mo of high dose chemo, anyway, to ensure that it stayed gone. Because of the brain injury and the coma, I had to learn how to eat, walk, etc all over again. Dealt with a bout of septicemia because of an error a nurse made. Began intense physical training after my chemotherapy ended to regain my former physical fitness.
> 
> ...


The long and short of it is in permitting ample time for recovery regardless of what it is we have come up with. When we don't, like I did after heart surgery, a flatline experience of a lifetime, I pushed too hard at all things after the docs said green light. The hypoxia would set in and folks would freak out. There is one of many co-morbidities. Will I compare it, no. Am I fed up with the media et al, bet the farm cause you'll win! Vaxxed multiple times on this end. Suppose the pharmy's have a job to do, get the latest strains covered by vax as they do with other pathogens. 

It still gets right down to recovery... Give our bodies an opportunity instead of being impatient. It's the least any of us can do.



s0ckeyeus said:


> I'm just getting over Covid. I was sick-ish for about 2 days, but not super terrible. Worst symptoms were a sore throat and achy joints. I had a 100F fever for a bit, but I was feeling pretty normal after 2 days.
> 
> I went for an easy ride yesterday (a week after testing positive) and it felt fine but my apparently HR hit 185 bpm at one point. This was on my Fitbit, so it's not the most accurate thing, but I had a stretch where HR was way higher than the exertion level. I didn't feel anything was out of place. After that spike, I averaged around 120 bpm, which is more what I'd expect.
> 
> ...


Slow it down and recover, first!! When you restart, work your way into life with moderation. You will be glad you did in the future.

Patience, Grasshoppah!


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

I too am slowly recovering from COVID plus hernia surgery (6 inch sliced opened). COVID came one month after surgery. Lots to be careful about but have been watching my heart rate very carefully. I started out noticing, like many others, how the heart rate would jump at any effort above walking. I kept any workouts at near walking pace until I noticed my heart stopped jumping abnormally quick. Then, I started to track how quickly my heart rate was recovering to judge how much more to increase any intensity for my rides. Almost 6 weeks of this careful observation and I am back at point now to start doing my normal training routines that put me at about 9-12 hours a week of riding.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Anecdotal, non-scientific, n=1 study, but doing a bunch of breathing exercises while just sitting/laying around and I see vast improvement in dizziness. I had been getting quite light-headed whenever I stood up from a lying position. It could be something to do with the way covid attacks the lung tissue.

Also, I did a 35 minute super mellow ride yesterday --mostly flat but on trails with a gravel bike --and my HR never got about 136. Four days ago, I had a hard time keeping HR befow 150 and even spiked to 193 which I have not seen in 15 years ...age 56. Got Covid 22 days ago.


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

First ride after Covid today. First Covid symptoms 17 days ago. 60 y/o.

Fatigue and weakness – heavy for three days and gradually improved – today feel about 90%
mild fever – one day
miserable sore throat – three days

Based on many of the comments here, I went very easy on this first ride, no big climbs, just under an hour with lots of low speed technical practice.

Kept track of heart rate and it was barely elevated – so little it was hard to tell if it really was. Still felt a little bit of chest heaviness so will continue with easy rides and build back up


----------

